#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  ASME IX en espa&#241;ol

## blohmandvoss

Hola comunidad


para quien lo desee, dejo la norma ASME IX en espa&#241;ol.
un gran abrazo.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASME IX en espa&#241;ol

----------


## Mr Welder

> Hola comunidad
> para quien lo desee, dejo la norma ASME IX en espa&#241;ol.
> un gran abrazo.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






el v&#237;nculo no est&#225; disponible


&#161; Gracias.

----------


## chz

Muchas gracias por el aporte, pero podrias subir el link nuevamente. No lo puedo abrir. Muchas gracias

Saludos, Alberto

----------


## Pr1am0

Muchas gracias, muy agradecido

----------

